# 9.0   10TB   Max partition



## chazz (Aug 13, 2012)

I've freshly installed FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE on a new 12TB raid5 ciss(4) driven card (shows up as da0)  The bios and raid config reflect the 12 is avail and present. Issue being that the FreeBSD installer will only see 10TB of it.

Even tried gpart(8)/newfs(8) on the shell by hand, same deal.

Any suggestions?  I've turned up nothing so far and really don't want to resort to a different OS.  I've never had the chance to work with a machine with this much space so I'm tapped for ideas...


----------



## vermaden (Aug 14, 2012)

I would configure this controller to just pass disks to the OS and do the RAID5 (raidz) with ZFS, unless You do not want ZFS.

Regardless of the BUG which should be fixed.


----------



## kpa (Aug 14, 2012)

See what this says about number of sectors on the disk:

`# diskinfo -v /dev/da0`

And then try to get the same information from the RAID configuration utility, see if the numbers agree.


----------

